# A little embarrassed



## gajet31 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I got a nice fish finder for Christmas and decided to install it yesterday. I have a 1648 grizzly with a 50 hp jet. So I attached the unit base, the power chords, and finally the transducer. I did this following the instructions on the box exactly. So I got done with the install, stepped back to admire my work, and it occurred to me that the transducer sits 1/2 inch below the bottom of my boat. As stated earlier, I run a jet in very shallow and rocky water, and anything hanging like that is sure to get knocked off. I decided the heck with it and left it there. This morning I took out the rig to the local river to check the fishfinder. It worked great and was giving me excellent readings, as I was running back to the ramp, I went over a shoal, and when I looked at my display, I noticed it was messing up. I looked back and my transducer mount was cracked in half and broke. The actual transducer was hanging off the back, with a lot of deep scratches on the bottom. So I now have a broken mount, and I definitely need a new way to attach the transducer to the transom. Keep in mind, I already have 2 holes in my boat, and I do not want to add anymore. Suggestions please? Should I reinstall it there and be extremely cautious, relocate it so the transducer is higher up, put it on the inside with the silicon beneath it??
Thanks for the input.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 29, 2010)

If your finder is a Lowrance, you are stuck mounting it outside the hull, if you have a tin.I have mine set to ride about 1/16in lower than the hull.I also have the bolt and nut tightened only enough so that it will swing away when hit.You may have to modify your mount if you want to use the existing holes.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 29, 2010)

there are break away mounts out there, you could make a bracket to use your 2 holes and make a adjustable bracket, you could always use some rubber or silicon and seal it with the bolts. Many options to choose from!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2010)

Consider using a piece of Corion countertop ( scrap... free from a kitchen/bath remodeler) or something similar i.e. Wal Mart cutting boards; Starbright; or any heavy density plastic...but...be sure whatever you choose will take and hold with glue.......

Make it large enough to move your T'ducer anywhere you want it... Coat it liberally with 3M5200 and add screws from the INSIDE...using the holes you already have. Screw your t'ducer into it.
regards, Rich

p.s. 3M5200 is rated for below water use. However, best to let it dry for a week or so.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 30, 2010)

Make sure if you use 5200 its where you want it.I'd use 4200,same thing only you will be able to remove it if you want.


----------



## nsew45 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Humminbird 570. the transducer bracket is made so that it should swing up if you bottom out. You can adjust the bracket so that it wont swing up when you are underway but will if the transducer hits something. 

I run in the saltwater shallows. I lost one transducer to an oyster reef and learned to adjust the bracket.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah my Garmin 140 has a tilting transducer if i hit something it tilts up


----------



## byteman (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like you need to put your transducer insde the boat. I have not used one nor can I recommend it, but I am looking into one myself

https://www.radarsonics.com/AlumaDucer.htm


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish I'd have known about these when I installed mine,there would be 2 less holes in the boat.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 31, 2010)

I had to mount mine at just the right position. If I adjusted it a little too low it would kick up a tremendous rooster tail. If I adjusted it a little too high it would not register at speed. I finally got it right and have not had any problem tearing it off. Now since I said that I will probably tear it off on my next trip out. lol


----------



## fender66 (Dec 31, 2010)

byteman said:


> Sounds like you need to put your transducer insde the boat. I have not used one nor can I recommend it, but I am looking into one myself
> 
> https://www.radarsonics.com/AlumaDucer.htm



Their website is somewhat useless though. Looks like I am classified as "general public" and not OEM and have to direct any questions to a distributor. However....their distributor page is BLANK. :shock: That leaves me kind of hanging.

Great idea though if it works.


----------



## Brine (Jan 1, 2011)

You may try contacting one of our site sponsors ~ SternMate


----------



## jladdsmith (Jan 1, 2011)

Just mount it higher up. I haven't mounted one of these recently, but I can't imagine why you couldn't place it to where the transducer itself is about 1/4 of an inch above the bottom of the hull.

Get a scrap piece of aluminum and rivet the bracket on to that piece. Bolt the plate into the existing holes and 5200 around it. Use lockwashers. No new holes! 

As an aside- hello everybody! Although I've frequented Tinboats.net for a couple of years, never posted. Glad to officially join in on the conversation!


----------



## malaki (Jan 2, 2011)

heres what i came up with. mounts high on the transom so theres no holes below the waterline. main reson for it was so whe i drag the boat up on shore it pops up and out of harms way.


----------



## malaki (Jan 2, 2011)

heres one with it down.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll be interested n how well it reads. It seems to me that the piece of aluminum directly in front of the T'Ducer will block a smooth water flow. Wouldn't be too hard to just cut it a bit shorter, I think. 

You might also have to jury rig a --plug--( just try tape, temporarily) to seal the end of the alum tube to cut down on the turburlence. I love experimenters...Keep it up! 
regards, Rich


----------



## malaki (Jan 2, 2011)

its been trimmed and in sevice for 8 years and 2 boats. its saved my transducer 3 time so far. :mrgreen: ive been told its overkill but it works for me.


----------



## lbursell (Jan 3, 2011)

malaki said:


> heres what i came up with. mounts high on the transom so theres no holes below the waterline. main reson for it was so whe i drag the boat up on shore it pops up and out of harms way.




How is the vertical piece attached to the transom?


----------



## malaki (Jan 3, 2011)

screws or 1/4" bolts just below the top of the transom.


----------

